# Snow day.. and I need some help



## TimNY (Jan 12, 2011)

Those of you who have followed my posts have probably realized I'm pretty disappointed in the quality of design and construction in my area.  I see many of the same violations that jar sees; the difference being PA just got a building code and NY has been using I-Code derivatives for nearly a decade.

I have the day off due to snow emergency, so I am trying to finish off a project I've been working on.

Rather than continue to complain (ok, in addition to complaining.  My secretary will not vouch for my lack of complaining), I've been working on a presentation for about 6 weeks that will be offered to locally licensed contractors.  Upon it's approval by the licensing authority, it will hopefully be 6 hours of continuing education.  It will satisfy the continuing ed requirements for those contractors for the year.

If that goes well, the plan is to submit to the State and hopefully get approval as continuing ed for NYS inspectors.  NYS is pretty tough on giving out continuing ed credits, so I'll burn that bridge when I cross it.

I'm about to wrap up the presentation with ~180 powerpoint slides.  I've created it based on the following:

1. It is layed out in the logical progression of home construction-- foundation, framing, plumbing, electrical, insulation, final.

2. It addresses the construction methods and materials commonly used in my area-- PC foundations, stick-built framing (vs trusses etc) microlams and powerbeams (vs parallams, sawn lumber built-up beams and steel), simpson straps, PVC DWV, pex supply etc

3. It addresses the violations I see day after day.. improper venting, improper support/drilling/notching (with emphasis on engineered beams), improper application of wind-resisting techniques (braced walls, strapping etc).

Of course, we've all been in those boring powerpoint presentations with slide after slide of blah blah blah.

The course will be attended by GC, plumbers, electricians, painters and so on, so I have to make the plumbing kind of interesting for the electricians etc.  I've made some provisions for this.. such as going over drilling and notching in the plumbing part, which will be useful to the electricians.

I've assembled a pretty good collection of photos to demonstrate a lot of the issues.  I find that I am missing a couple that I would really like, so I'm asking if any of you have any photos you took that you would be willing to donate to the cause.

Specifically, I need:

1. Vent connection below the weir of the trap

2. S-trap.. preferably in a pedestal sink which is where I typically see them

3. Anything electrical and basic.  Nothing too technical; more like a plumbing pipe running across a panel, an inaccessible disconnect, too many conductors through a bored hole or connector.  Something everybody can understand.  I don't do electrical inspections, so these are usually covered by insulation when I get there.

4. Anything wind related and basic.  I have a lot of photos on this, but it is an important subject and I can always use more.

5. Anything else that is simple to understand.

6. Anything funny (got to have those moments to break up the boring presenter blah blah blah)

If you can help, please make sure they are your photos or you have permission to give them to me.  You can post them here or send me a PM with a link.

I don't think I will put the powerpoint file online, but I do plan on recording the presentation and I will make that available for viewing.  I will not be paid for the course (in fact, I will have to take a day off from work).  I will most likely charge something like $5 to cover reproduction costs and coffee.

TIA,

Tim


----------



## floydman (Jan 12, 2011)

here is a pic that might help

View attachment 329


View attachment 329


/monthly_2011_01/572953bcb1371_ButcheredBCI.jpg.b00055e3c7afb537490d5971278cf61c.jpg


----------



## Darren Emery (Jan 12, 2011)

A few I had handy...

View attachment 330


View attachment 331


View attachment 332


View attachment 333


View attachment 330


View attachment 331


View attachment 332


View attachment 333


/monthly_2011_01/572953bcb66ee_DrainPipebehinddisconnect.jpg.65a9fc49d131c6a686bb4386bfe6338d.jpg

/monthly_2010_10/572953bcb9455_Outriggertooclosetotrench1.jpg.eb5eca7c8a2daddb32377e8236346711.jpg

/monthly_2011_01/572953bcbcc20_ZipTapeVanWindow.jpg.959a7cfb04ad18d39ee389e871fac484.jpg

/monthly_2010_12/572953bcc1f6b_SunkenAnchor.jpg.e9d1158b1026ddd709f79ebb1c87bed8.jpg


----------



## TimNY (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks so much!

That TJI is great, we use a lot of them here-- not sure to put it in the framing section or the wind resistance section??  Gutter.. classic.  Also the countersunk anchor bolt is common with modular homes.


----------



## north star (Jan 12, 2011)

** * * **

Tim,

Are the GC's, ...plumbers, ...electricians, ...painters, ...HVAC trades,

etc., in NYS "REQUIRED" to obtain CEU's / continuing ed.?....Also,

do any of those listed actually own / use a code book?

** * * **


----------



## High Desert (Jan 12, 2011)

At least they used a truss clip on the duct to help hold the joist up!


----------



## TimNY (Jan 12, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> ** * * **Tim,
> 
> Are the GC's, ...plumbers, ...electricians, ...painters, ...HVAC trades,
> 
> ...


They are not required to do so by the State.  Plumber and electricians are licensed by the county; I am not sure if the county requires continuing ed.

The local municipality requires a "home improvement license" to work within it's boundaries.  Contractors must submit proof of 6 hours of continuing ed to renew their license.  If they do not, they may not do any work within the jurisdiction.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 12, 2011)

There may be nothing wrong with the I-joist

Start at page 44, You can have a 6" X 18" rectangular hole under the right conditions.

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1336.pdf

It is still a good example to use about over sizing holes or checking it against the manufactures installation instrutions


----------



## TimNY (Jan 12, 2011)

True you can get some big holes in there.  The flanges are 1-1/8" deep, so with a 6" tall hole you should have 1-1/4" (total) web remaining top & bottom.  I also note they overcut the top right, you can see the saw mark in the top flange.

Good for discussion tho, because it looks totally non-compliant, but is actually very close (given the loading is correct)


----------



## dhengr (Jan 12, 2011)

TimNY:

The fact that there is a need goes without saying.  The fact that you should have any trouble getting it approved is pretty hard to imagine too, if you are any good at what you do.  THERE IS A NEED, and it should be mandatory.

At $5 a head, you are way undervaluing your service and experience; again, if you are any good.....    You divide your lost days wages, plus coffee service, room rental, copying, etc. etc. by 15 or 20 people, and that’s their cost for attending.  And, that same cost should come back to bite them as a service fee or fine, the next time someone who did or should have attending gets red flagged for shooting a bull that you covered in the class in that JHA.  Your own JHA should welcome your effort, during a paid day, realizing that it will save them plan checking and return inspection time and costs, if it’s done right the first time.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, the "not getting paid" thing was probably misleading; I would take a comp day so my paycheck would be the same.  So, I am using the time I earned, which is somewhat of an "expense", but I'm not really losing dollars.

I really just want to get some training out there.  In the end it benefits me, because it should make my job easier.  I enjoy teaching (I also help teach fire prevention), so at this point I am happy to do what I can.

Class will be local, so my only out-of-pocket will be a can of coffee, some milk, and the cost of reproducing 100 pages or so per attendee.  I am just looking to break even with my out-of-pocket expenses.

I do echo your sentiment about making mistakes that are covered in the class..


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope that 180 slides is enough. I put together a building construction class for the fire department of 155 slides and lasted about 2.5 hours. The presentation all depends on how much discussion you get during the presentation. Goood luck and maybe we can all take a look when it is done.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah already thought about that and I'm going to put together a second ppt on alterations and additions.  If we have time I'll go into that.

I am hoping for some discussion.. But I know how it usually goes.. question asked by presenter.. deafening silence.. next slide..

If that's not enough I'll just start lecturing on attic access..


----------



## Mule (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's some of mine. I have hundreds more.....if you want I'll upload them to a web site and you can go there and pick and chose what you want. Some are hard to tell what they are because of the mass of building materials.Let me know.Oh and I taught an 7 hour class with about 200 pictures and just barely made it through the class. I had to encourage conversation.

View attachment 335


View attachment 336


View attachment 337


View attachment 338


View attachment 339


View attachment 335


View attachment 336


View attachment 337


View attachment 338


View attachment 339


/monthly_2011_01/PanelBox2.jpg.d54d87f80c06cd47a8fa20ee153ecc8b.jpg

/monthly_2011_01/572953bcdde3f_10048RegentRowWaterinMeterBase3.jpg.b0f0d0e4773c7b792d98ffe400cabd7e.jpg

/monthly_2011_01/PanelBox1.jpg.b133fd752dc86ba59e76bd3a46b63b41.jpg

/monthly_2011_01/572953bceba4d_10048RegentRowWaterinMeterBase2.jpg.1571952f77e341c1e793dca5799cf7ba.jpg

/monthly_2011_01/572953bcf1e54_Halloween09006.jpg.083fe7dc1fc231d81066ad2952642c6e.jpg


----------



## peach (Jan 12, 2011)

You probably don't need more slides for 6 hours.. you need to speak to each violation and encourage dialog regarding them... ask questions and make someone respond.. even if you stand like a statue for a minute.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 12, 2011)

peach that is really what I'm going for.  I read an article on powerpoints a while ago and how they were ruining learning because it was just click..click..click.. and there was no interaction.

A lot of the slides are just a code section in plain english with a reference.  I am all about "why".  So while the slide may not say much, there will be my personal interjection on why it says that.

I hope I get (and I believe I will) some "that's crazy", "that's just stupid", "yeah, right".  Honestly I agree with some of it but I hope it can lead to some good conversation.

Doing this for the first time it helps to have the slides-per-hour comparisons.  I wasn't really sure.. I figured 2 min per slide average.  Some might be 30 secs but others 5 mins.


----------



## peach (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't overload your presentation with slides that don't really "say" anything..  Explain the violation and ask for the feedback.

Know your audience:  are they there just for the CEU's or do they really want to take at least one thing away from the class?  That should really be the goal.. take ONE thing away that you didn't know before.. if you say that upfront, they'll pay more attention.. they don't know what they don't know.

If they are just there for the CEU's, you'll be talking to a bunch of heads of lettuce "I'm here because I need the CEU's".  If they attend, they get the CEU's...

separate the wheat from the chaff before you start the class.. that's all I'm saying.

Keep it interesting.


----------



## peach (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, hey.. btw.. give aways are also good.

I did a construction safety class for a NARI group a couple of years back; I knew the audience was going to include some certified lead carpenters who were doing good or bad and used those photos.. those guys each got these cool scales we use as marketing tools after I showed the picture.. everyone got a mechanical pencil with our company information on them.

Having a "prize" encourages participation.

Oh, and, hey.. don't stand in front of the podium.. use a wireless device, and engage the audience by walking around and asking questions to the prisoners.. oh.. I mean participants.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 13, 2011)

Talking to a bunch of heads of lettuce. Now there is a visual you can use instead of the old "picture them in their underwear". The prize for participation is something I am going to try next time. Our area meets each month, approx. 20-25 inspectors, to discuss code issues. Friday morning and last 3.5 hours. No CEU's, just guys trying to do better (and get out of the office). I will try this approach on them and see how much enthusiasm it generates. Don't overload the presentation with text and just read the slides, that always annoyed me when sitting in the audience. Follow text slides with picture of example to generate the discussion. You might consider tossing in a slide that is totally and obviously incorrect and see if they catch it. If not, cultivate the lettuce and have salad. (That still cracks me up)


----------



## TimNY (Jan 17, 2011)

Up to 197 slides now.. Still need photos if you got any you can share

Would particularly like:

-vent connection below weir of trap

-basic electrical (would like pic of ufer)

-energy code related

Tried converting to swf for web viewing.. lost all the animations..

TIA,

Tim


----------



## TimNY (Feb 13, 2011)

Still working on this.. Still looking for a pic with a fixture arm connected to a wye, or I'll take any "connection to the vent stack below the weir of the trap" photo.

Also learned a few things..

1.  I moved from MS Powerpoint to OpenOffice Impress.  The show imported almost perfectly.  I lost my sounds and my motion path were screwed up, but overall it wasn't too bad.  While you can get a powerpoint viewer, I found I needed more  flexibility than editing on the desktop and just viewing on the laptop.  Impress is free so I installed the full version on all computers and can edit everywhere. Nice.

2.  Know the difference between linking photos and embedding photos. Normally the problem is you don't embed them.. when you go to use the presentation on another computer, the photos are missing.  In my case they were all embedded.. then I found everything was slow because the presentation was 150 megs... I didn't resize the photos prior to embedding.  So I had to delete each embedded photo and embed a resized version.  What a PITA!  But, the presentation is <50 megs now.. much faster  

Also still looking for some basic electrical photos...  TIA


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2011)

WEATHER ALERT - Southern California could be sunned-in for the next several days. Residents have been urged to hunker down at their nearest beach or tiki bar for further instructions. Use extreme caution when braving this blizzard of sunshine, preferably 30 SPF. We're asking our friends and relatives to the East to please keep us in their thoughts as we deal with our 2 feet buried in the sand.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 13, 2011)

This is one of my favorites, violation of 314.29 at the very least.

Before Chris;







After Chris;


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hand holes

The first two here show violations of 314.30, 314.30©, and 314.30(D). BTW, took an hour for me to find this as I never thought to look in a clean-out.











This next one show the proper way to be 314.30© compliant, Polaris Blue.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 13, 2011)

And a CEE (ufer)






...........


----------



## TimNY (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice, thanks Chris..  It looks like they lathed over that panel.. er junction box.. without even putting the cover on first??


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 13, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> Nice, thanks Chris..  It looks like they lathed over that panel.. er junction box.. without even putting the cover on first??


Just lath, no cover. If you want to use any of these, PM me with your E-mail and I'll send you the full size.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 1, 2011)

I submitted the presentation for approval yesterday.. Thanks to all  of you that let me use your photos.  It ended up with about 240 slides and 2 video clips.

I still need a wye or double wye fixture connection (vent connection below weir of trap).. if anybody has such a photo, I would appreciate your letting me use it!

Tim


----------



## TimNY (Mar 15, 2011)

Got the course approved as CE for local licensing.. date schedule for next month.. and FINALLY got my photos of vent connect below weir of trap.. actually had a wye and a combo on the same job.. so got 2 photos..

Thanks to all who donated photos.. Will let you know how it goes.  Looks like I will fill the seats in a week or two.

Always looking for more interesting photos!

Tim


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck with the presentation and let us know how it was received by the crowd. They will be your best critic, but never tell you about it. Make sure you have a "mole" that can hear what is said during the breaks and that is how you truely find out what everyone thinks. I always find that I talk too fast when addressing a crowd. I do fine when it is one on one, but put me in front of 30 people, yikes. I am sure you will also get a bonus on your paycheck for this!!!!


----------



## FredK (Mar 16, 2011)

Tim speaking gets easier the more you do it.

Take a tape/cam recorder and place it in the back and play it back during a break.  You be surprised at the dumb and awkward moments you have.  Then you hear where you really know and explain things well.  It's all good.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes.  Speaking doesn't bother me.  I know there will be awkward moments.. not because of nerves but because the next slide won't be what I thought it was or something to that effect.

The presentations I have given in the past I gave many times (they aren't building code related).. so they are second nature now.. I know exactly what the next slide is.. I know where to insert the stupid jokes etc..

This being the maiden voyage I am sure there will be some bumps in the road.. but it's all good.


----------



## Jobsaver (Mar 16, 2011)

Tim. Best wishes for your new venture.


----------



## beach (Mar 16, 2011)

> WEATHER ALERT - Southern California could be sunned-in for the next several days. Residents have been urged to hunker down at their nearest beach or tiki bar for further instructions. Use extreme caution when braving this blizzard of sunshine, preferably 30 SPF. We're asking our friends and relatives to the East to please keep us in their thoughts as we deal with our 2 feet buried in the sand.


LMAO!!! I had to steal that and post it on Facebook........


----------



## TimNY (Apr 22, 2011)

Gave the class the other day.  Had a mix of about 30 architects and GCs.  Did not have a single subcontractor.

Was lucky enough to have the regional rep from Simpson attend and it worked out great.  He added a lot of useful info to the wind resistance and cutting/notching discussion.

Ran late by about 20 minutes.  Heard nothing but good feedback.. Phone has rang several times asking when it will be given again.

I did use most of the photos that were donated.  Thanks again.


----------



## FredK (Apr 22, 2011)

Well deserved pat on the back from here.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your success; may this good smell follow you everywhere. :cheers


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 22, 2011)

Well done sir.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 22, 2011)

Nothing I haven't said before.. But I really owe a lot of you thanks.  What I've learned here really helps me do my job a lot better.

Francis.. we had about 15 minutes on spray foam in the attic.. Lots of good questions.

Chris.. had about 10 mins on CEE and bonding.. A year ago I didn't know a GEC from an EGC..

Architects asked about AIA credit; I found AIA would charge me $1500 to be a "provider" to lecture to architects.  I told them if the local AIA chapter paid the fee I would offer it to architects again for free.. So we'll see what happens.


----------

